# 2 Boston officers hurt in motorcycle crashes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2 Boston officers hurt in motorcycle crashes*

BOSTON -- A Boston motorcycle police officer was hurt while responding to a report of an accident involving an off-duty officer, who had been injured in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Cowboy up,


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Not a good night to be on two wheels. Get well guys


----------

